# All Slavic: toy car



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to know if all Slavic languages call children's toy cars as the diminutive form of the word *car*? Here is what I mean

Czech and Slovak: *auto *(car); *autíčko *(small car i.e. toy car for kids)

Or do you use other words for toy cars? Thanks.


----------



## nexy

Serbian:* auto *(car); *autić *(small car i.e. toy car for kids).


----------



## *cat*

Slovene: *avto/avtomobil *(car); *avtomobilček* (small car i.e. toy car for kids)

_Toy car is also known as "*avtek*" between children, but that's not grammatically correct._


----------



## doorman

nexy said:


> Serbian:* auto *(car); *autić *(small car i.e. toy car for kids).



The same goes for Croatian.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak a toy car can also be referred to as *hračkárske auto/autíčko*.


----------



## DenisBiH

doorman said:


> The same goes for Croatian.




Same for Bosnian. Though I guess colloquially when talking to (very young) children or to adults using child-speak, *bibi* could be used as well, both for toy and regular cars.


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:* _машинка_ [mash*i*nka] (a small car, i.e. a toy car) - the diminutive form of the word _машина_ [mash*i*na] (a car).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> _Toy car is also known as "*avtek*" between children, but that's not grammatically correct._


 
Another similarly informal diminutive form is *avtoček*.


----------



## werrr

Polish: *samochód* (car); *samochodzik* (small car i.e. toy car for kids)


Not surprising, Slavs commonly use diminutives for toys. Compare for example:

*toy soldier*
Czech vojáček
Polish żołnierzyk
Russian солдатик

*doll house*
Czech domeček pro panenky
Polish domek dla lalek

*teddy bear*
Czech (plyšový) medvídek
Russian (плюшевый) мишка

*Rubber duck*
Czech (gumová/koupací) kachnička/kačenka
Polish (gumowa) kaczuszka
Russian уточка


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: _кола, автомобил_=car, _количка_ (rarely _автомобилче_)=toy car.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Another similarly informal diminutive form is *avtoček*.



Smem vprašati v katerem narečju? Nikoli še nisem slišala te besede ... prav simpatično smešna je.


----------



## robin74

werrr said:


> Polish: *samochód* (car); *samochodzik* (small car i.e. toy car for kids)


Well, personally I would say "resorak" rather than "samochodzik"  (and yes, I know it's not really a dictionary-sanctioned word but I think it is neverthless used commonly in colloquial Polish).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Smem vprašati v katerem narečju? Nikoli še nisem slišala te besede ... prav simpatično smešna je.


 
Mislim, da je kar pogosta v osrednji Sloveniji; vsaj jaz jo poznam iz otroštva, res pa je, da se takšne pogovorne oblike pogosto razlikujejo od družine do družine, kaj šele od kraja do kraja. Tukaj je nekaj rezultatov z Googla.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Mislim, da je kar pogosta v osrednji Sloveniji; vsaj jaz jo poznam iz otroštva, res pa je, da se takšne pogovorne oblike pogosto razlikujejo od družine do družine, kaj šele od kraja do kraja. Tukaj je nekaj rezultatov z Googla.



Zanimivo. Hvala.


----------



## marco_2

robin74 said:


> Well, personally I would say "resorak" rather than "samochodzik"  (and yes, I know it's not really a dictionary-sanctioned word but I think it is neverthless used commonly in colloquial Polish).


 
Well, not every "samochodzik" you can call "resorak"   And, apart from *samochodzik  *we sometimes say  *autko*.


----------



## Encolpius

What does *resorak *literally mean?


----------



## marco_2

*Resory  *means "suspension (spring)", so  *resorak  *is a toy car which can bend down its wheels when you press it, as if it had suspension system.


----------

